

Startup founder confesses to plot to hoax tech press - mdturnerphys
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/sarah-hanson-seattle-man-confesses-idiotic-plot-hoax-tech-press/

======
futhey
Lots of bad press for Seattle Tech today. Disappointing.

